# Stairs



## choudhury (Jun 10, 2016)

In the 21 years I've known my wife, she's gone from around 170 lbs to 290 lbs (for context, she's 5'4), a size 16 to a size 24. A few years ago I noticed that stairs were getting trickier for her. Nowadays she sort of hauls herself up the stairs, holding on to both bannisters and lumbering slowly up; and when going down the steps, instead of taking them 1-2-3-4 she makes sure to get both feet on a step before lowering one leg to the next one. It's like a procedure. Her huge tummy obviously makes it hard to see her feet, but when descending I guess the biggest issue is all the weight makes it harder to balance.

Is it just me, or is it incredibly sexy to watch a SSBBW handling stairs? It's one of those 'little things' that make you go, 'whoa!' :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm about the same size and height as your wife. I go downstairs the same way...because of my left knee. I fell down some stairs about nine years ago and that knee hasn't been the same.
I do go upstairs easier than your wife (it sounds like anyway) I am really out of breath at the top though.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 12, 2016)

To be honest, it sounds like your wife is physically in pain/discomfort and that makes it about a -10 on the sexy scale for me personally.


----------



## choudhury (Jun 14, 2016)

Bummer! I'd know if she had serious knee or health problems, though. But she definitely has a low fitness level.


----------



## ecogeek (Jun 16, 2016)

I am with loopy on this one. As someone in your wife's situation, even if it is not a "serious knee or health problem," when your weight is getting higher that struggle is real. Going slowly isn't for fun or seduction. It is because it is actually hard for us. I would cry if my husband got off on watching me struggle with things like that.


----------



## op user (Jun 21, 2016)

I am not sure if the wife of the OP really suffers as he says it is a procedure. As long as he does not rush her and allows her time to move, make sure they avoid stairs if possible. 

I would see the initial comment as part of when a lady adopt her modus vivendi to her weight. 

I' ll get my coat.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 21, 2016)

Kinda interesting how people are speaking on the ladies behalf as though she is incapable of telling others for herself how she feels. Fun fact, if you want to know if she is in pain/discomfort walking up and down stairs, ask her. You don't have to play a guessing game.


----------



## op user (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok the original poster kindly ask your lady if she is in abnormal pain or it is a normal procedure.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 28, 2017)

ecogeek said:


> I am with loopy on this one. As someone in your wife's situation, even if it is not a "serious knee or health problem," when your weight is getting higher that struggle is real. Going slowly isn't for fun or seduction. It is because it is actually hard for us. I would cry if my husband got off on watching me struggle with things like that.



I hate to say it, but as someone who's only a few pounds from 290 myself, I don't think that's necessarily true. There are times when I almost take the stairs at a sprint, and other times when I slow down on purpose for fun and enjoyment of the experience. Maybe being an FA gives me a different perspective on this.

Also, please don't cry. We all choose what feelings to express, but no one chooses what feelings they have.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Feb 16, 2017)

As someone who is 5'4 and 345lbs, I see no problem with you enjoying your wife struggling a bit with the stairs  I have some mobility and stamina issues at my size for sure and my husband does get turned on by them often. To me it makes something that could be negative and makes it a positive. I love that I can turn him on just doing normal things the way that I do. If she isn't suffering I think there is no problem problem with you enjoying watching. All people have things they enjoy watching their significant others or even a hot stranger do lol


----------



## ShakesSphere (Feb 21, 2017)

At 430 pounds, I take the stairs very slowly, especially on the way up. I see it as a good workout for me. I have zero pain going up or down. My average-size FFA partner has more pain on the stairs than I do because of her knees and being over 50. I have no knee problems. Lucky for me I quit the football team before getting injured and I have never been in a car accident.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 21, 2017)

True we don't know her situation so we shouldn't judge her or him and what he finds as a turn on.
Stairs are difficult for me if there are a lot of them.More than two floors I get winded and have to stop for a minute.
I do use the had rails because thats what they are for.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 2, 2017)

Men and women have different strengths in their muscles, tendons, bones,etc. If everything else is fairly equal, men are stronger than women thanks to biology. (I like to think women are smarter to make up for this difference. I also know we are much sneakier.)

Given a physical task like stair climbing, men have a clear advantage. Not counting women who are wearing some of the obscene footwear that is hot and favored by those sexy vixens in my gender population. Let Bubba, try stair climbing in 3 inch heels. 

So yes, men are better stair climbers, And they are better at chopping wood, carrying cases of boxed soft drinks, and better at boxing, etc, Do you know how many punches it took Mike Tyson to score a knockout in his fights? One. Within are similar group of men, there is also the better at various parameters (like boxing, or how fast they can run, of how much weight they can lift.) 

Let's assume your God given legs are in great shape (for now, your time in the barrel will come). You can also improve your stair climbing by practice, practice, practice. After one of my spectacular accidents and going thru a year of physical therapy, I had to climb stairs to graduate. I finally did - but i had to do the baby stairs in PT that had handrails on both sides. Why? Part was due to fear, I felt more secure with each hand on rails.) So, there are several factors that can compound two people in a side by side race or arduous task. 

What would even be better who a man who is climbing with his woman - to assist her if he could. Is she carrying a heavy purse? You could help. Has she fallen down before on steps? You go in front of her to catch her if she falters. Or you make sure she has good footwear equal to the task. She could keep pretty shoes in a sack and change after the stairs. I even have trouble now putting on my shoes (after another spectacular fall). I have too many metal parts to put on shoes in public. My hubby of 37 years puts on my shoes. (It is a very sweet gesture in IMHO.)

I will shut up now, after this. You could also check the stairs before her to remove any debris or hazards that may be on the steps.) And if in your mind the stairs are unsafe - stop and escort her to a better path. You also may have to let her concentrate when doing such complicated, high risk activities. It takes 100% of my concentration - talking is a big distraction. (If you think I'm a pain in the butt, you're right. But I make up for such high maintenance items with other skills.)  :wubu:


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 2, 2017)

moore2me said:


> (If you think I'm a pain in the butt, you're right. But I make up for such high maintenance items with other skills.)  :wubu:



No! No! I was just thinking about all of this, and visualizing in my mind what it would be like to help a lovely, fat woman get upstairs, and my heart rate immediately went up. That's a *far* more enthralling thought than watching someone struggle on stairs, but I rarely find myself in that kind of situation, sadly.

It's like the difference between meeting someone on the street and holding hands with them for the first time.


----------



## SecretlyaKitten (Mar 24, 2017)

I can understand why some are saying that it would bother them, if their partners liked to watch them struggle up and down stairs. For me, so long as I wasn't hurting, I would prefer them to. As someone already kind of said, it's like turning a negative into a positive.

...Help with stairs would be appreciated, but more because I'm kind of afraid of heights and stairs. Especially the stairs that spiral or have corners. Corners are where demons grab you, people.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 29, 2017)

If its a fetish thing and both are into it sure why not.


----------



## landshark (Apr 1, 2017)

Seeing my wife struggle to do routine things actually makes me sad. It's moments like this I wish I didn't have the preference I have. At the same time I realize if I didn't have this preference but still had the same wife it's not like she wouldn't have gained weight either way. And without my preference her weight gain may have resulted in rifts in our marriage. Ugh. 

There's no question it is a privilege and honor to have a plus size wife, but luxury items come at a high price.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 10, 2017)

happily_married said:


> There's no question it is a privilege and honor to have a plus size wife, but luxury items come at a high price.



Well said!


----------

